# Hawaii governor can't find Obama birth certificate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Interesting that a record of birth that was posted on snoops and factcheck.org means nothing. A record of birth could have been registered in Hawaii by his grandparents even if he was born in Kenya. Then to top it off the address for the record of birth was his grandparents. Hmmmm, I smell a rat -------again. 
Then the liberals laughing it off make me ask, do liberals really give a hoot about this country? My answer is they hate it the way it is and want it socialist like Europe.



> Hawaii governor can't find Obama birth certificate
> Suggests controversy could hurt president's re-election chances
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Plainsman, I know we're not supposed to talk about this anymore, but the one thing I think about every time this subject comes up is this. Instead of Obama substitute any prominent Republican. For the sake of this discussion let's use Bush. As to subject matter let's make it simple and simply say any past history that could be proven one way or the other by providing one document. Assuming Bush answers the press' direct question to provide the document the same as Obama did, by explaining he showed the original to one woman in Hawaii and had no intent of discussing it any further.....do you think the press would say........"Oh, OK. That's good enough for us. No need for further discussion" ?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> do you think the press would say........"Oh, OK


Ya, when pigs fly. The press has triple standards. One for liberals, one for conservatives, and a totally separate one for them. If it wasn't for FOX news we would get no truth at all. oke:


----------

